# Top adjustable router



## Chapstick (Mar 12, 2013)

What's up guys ? I was talking to a guy at the bar and I was telling him about my router lift. He was telling me about routers that can be mounted directly to the table (no lift) but has a mechanism built in so that from the top of the table you can insert (thru a hole drilled in the table) a key stock with a handle to lift and lower the router just like a router lift would work. Well I'm in the market for a new router and I cannot seem to find any info on such a router. Anybody ever hear of one of these ?

I would like to set up two lifts so i don't have to set and reset the lift when routing multiple things. Plus, I'm a tool junkie.


----------



## Chapstick (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry guys, I should have read a couple posts before i posted. I have all of the info i need. Please delete this thread.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoa! Not so fast! I'm interested in this topic, too, and am wondering what the current trends are in under-table router selection.

I have a big, old PC 7518 Speedmatic under my table. Great router, lots of power, but all adjustments are under the table. I can buy a new router for the price of a router lift for the 7518! That's a no-brainer to me; get a new router and use the PC for other things or sell it.

My question is: Which is the better under-table router in the 3+ horsepower range. I've narrowed this down to either a Freud FT3000 or a Triton TRA001. Both have lots of power. The Triton seems to be more convenient than the Freud for under-table use (and is less $$$) but Freud is an established company with a great reputation.

What do you guys think?

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen the Freud FT3000 demoed at a show, and have owned the smaller FT1700 with similar features since shortly after it was introduced....love those features, and the router has done well. My Milwaukee 5625 obviously has more power and is a great router, but the majority of the time I opt for the topside conveniences of the FT1700. 

The Tritons get generally positive remarks too. You may read that some of the early models had a plastic gear that was problematic, but they've upgraded it with a metal gears, and they seem to have a good track record now. 

That's about all I can offer on either of those.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Just one data point, a review at Woodcraft.

I do not have a Triton, but I thought they were a decent brand. Seems this person had more than his share of troubles, especially with delays reminiscent of recent Delta spare part orders.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...dual-mode-precision-plunge-router-tra001.aspx


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

A concern I have with the Freud is that some reviewers have stated that it is tedious to get the collet raised to the position for a bit change. Apparently there are a lot of turns of a small knob required for this? Knotscott, do you have this situation with your FT1700?

Bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> A concern I have with the Freud is that some reviewers have stated that it is tedious to get the collet raised to the position for a bit change. Apparently there are a lot of turns of a small knob required for this? Knotscott, do you have this situation with your FT1700?
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill - gotta remember some got no imagination. I picked up a 10 mm internal hex socket in 3/8" drive and an automotive speed wrench from Harbor Freight... total about 10 bucks. Works wonderfully and you can get closer to the fence than you can with the knob.
Also, while the Triton gets great reviews for table use, it does have one little deal that I wouldn't be to crazy about. The power switch on the router must be in the physically off position to raise the router far enough to change bits above the table, at least without an offset wrench. The power switch is physically interlocked with the router height. Function is to prevent engagement of the spindle lock while the router is running. It works but could be a PIA until you get used to it. The spindle lock on the Freud (I've got the 3000 in my large table) is accessed from topside with the same 10mm allen wrench for height adjusting. Last I saw though, the 3000 is a good $50-75 more than the Triton.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Just one data point, a review at Woodcraft.
> 
> I do not have a Triton, but I thought they were a decent brand. Seems this person had more than his share of troubles, especially with delays reminiscent of recent Delta spare part orders.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...dual-mode-precision-plunge-router-tra001.aspx


Hi Dave - Maybe two years or so ago Triton got into financial trouble and filed bankruptcy. Apparently it was acquired by a Swiss company and is now alive and well. Kreg has assumed the North American distributorship although they are operating that side of the business under another name. I don't recall the name at the moment. Mailing address is the same. I did notice Kreg started bundling their precision router table with the Triton TRA001 (3+HP model) for just shy of $800.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chapstick said:


> What's up guys ? I was talking to a guy at the bar and I was telling him about my router lift. He was telling me about routers that can be mounted directly to the table (no lift) but has a mechanism built in so that from the top of the table you can insert (thru a hole drilled in the table) a key stock with a handle to lift and lower the router just like a router lift would work. Well I'm in the market for a new router and I cannot seem to find any info on such a router. Anybody ever hear of one of these ?
> 
> I would like to set up two lifts so i don't have to set and reset the lift when routing multiple things. Plus, I'm a tool junkie.


I have a 3 1/4 hp Triton Router mounted in my router table that has just that feature. I can raise and lower the bit from a hole in the plexiglass that I installed. It's a great time saver.:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a 3 1/2hp milwaukee mounted in my router table. It comes with a T-shaped key to adjust the height from the top. Tons of power, variable speed, and the barrel drops out very easily to make bit changes easy. It also has a flat top so when you flip the barrel over to change bits, it sits there real nice like without falling over. I put a remote switch on the table also. Makes for a nice setup.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I made a router table to go into my Ridgid R4512. 

About a week ago I bought a craftsman router with the through table fine height adjustment. You can't beat the price. If it works as well as my other 5 year old craftsman router, I'll be pleased. 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00902768000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I own a Triton TRA001 and it is mounted in my table. I have a on off switch on the table which the router is plugged into. The switch on the router is always in the on position, and I have no problem with the collet lock when changing bits. 
I don't know why it works, but it does.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jg2259 said:


> I own a Triton TRA001 and it is mounted in my table. I have a on off switch on the table which the router is plugged into. The switch on the router is always in the on position, and I have no problem with the collet lock when changing bits.
> I don't know why it works, but it does.


Maybe you got lucky and got a broken one:laughing:. My JOF001 ostensibly has the same arrangement and I can't get the thing plunged far enough to engage the spindle lock with the power switch in the ON position. I can manually push the lock in but it won't engage the automatic feature.:smile:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

my cheapo ryobi 1/4" router has such a mechanism.

i circled the adjuster in red. you still need to loosen the lock before adjusting the height, and lock it again afterwards.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Bosch 1617 routers. One fixed base is mounted under a table that I clamp to a work surface or saw horses or whatever is handy. The other fixed base is mounted under a cast iron router table extension wing that came with my table saw. I drilled a hole in the table so my hex key can reach the adjustment socket. Easy peazy height adjustment. No problem atall.


----------

